# PLz help e46 glove box fuse panel



## garthalgar (Jun 6, 2019)

hi there i recently bought a 2003 325xi and i supidly put a fuse in for my stero i believe its number 41 and the stero worked after that but it blew fuses 1-34... i tried to replace a fuse on that top row but it still wouldnt register on my continuity tester. the slots that you put the fuses in on that top row dont register on my continuity tester either so it seems like my fuse pannel is no good. my question is should i buy a new fuse harness for the glove box or am i missing something? btw all of my 50 amp fuses still work and and the whole bottom row of fuses still work..thanks in advance for your replies!!


----------



## Ridin'Dirty (Apr 13, 2017)

You need to find in what fuse position(s) that you have battery voltage (12v) present on your fuse panel. You do this with a voltmeter (one lead connected to the chassis and the other to probe for a voltage signal), not a continuity tester. Remove a fuse and use the meters probe to check for voltage supply on both fuse contacts. Look at the following diagram to see the path(s) for each line of fuses:

https://www.newtis.info/tisv2/a/en/...e-current-generation/alternator-cable/nPgWTfJ

To help us to help you, post back to tell us where on the fuse block that you can read a voltage and what position that you do not.


----------



## garthalgar (Jun 6, 2019)

Thanks ridindirty ill try that now, just got home from work so ill break out the volt meter and have a go at it!! ill reply once ive done this. p.s. i mentioned the continuity tester bc when i touch the bottom row they all light the tester up and the top row used to light it up but now 1-34 doesnt so i figured that the row was dead or someting..ill reply soon! thanks again!


----------



## garthalgar (Jun 6, 2019)

here Ridin'Dirty watch this because i dont know if i explained myself very well. this is a short video of my issue. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8vCzndK0gQ&t=27s


----------



## garthalgar (Jun 6, 2019)

i just remembered this and im sure its important. when i put a fuse in slot f41 (because the slot was empty) there was a spark in that slot and i ended up putting in a 40 amp instead of a 30 amp which is what it required so i deffinately allowed to much current to flow through and i just noticed that under my hood on the right side in that fuse box with 5 fuses all of them dont light up the continuity tester (except for the one that controls my ignition f5) so i messed up somthing big time... my instrument cluster on the dash still works (fuse 34 in glove box) but it wont light up the continuity tester. also im working with a multimeter and continuity tester and i cant yet make sense of the diagram that you sent me. let me know your thoughts because i refuse to take it to a shop, thanks again!


----------



## Ridin'Dirty (Apr 13, 2017)

In looking at the wiring diagrams available on newtis.info it would appear that many in that bank of fuses (22 thru 34) have power only after the ignition switch is turned to one of the "on" positions. Have you checked that row of fuses for continuity (12v. power) when the ignition switch is activated?


----------



## garthalgar (Jun 6, 2019)

Ridin'Dirty without your help id probably have taken out the fuse box and replaced it. no i guess i hadent tried it with the ignition switch on, but i did this morning and they illuminated my tester. thank you very much because i was pretty freaked out about this because i hear bmw wiring can be tricky.. so a little back ground on the car is it was hit in the front and the airbags deployed before i bought it, i put in a new starter and after that she cranks but it wont start. im getting fuel to my fuel rail sometimes but i think when i took my manifold off that i got air in the fuel rail and she might be vapor locked, any suggestions on how to bleed a fuel system? also i havent checked my spark plugs for spark. the airbags have been replaced already but i hear that the fuse on the battery cable might stop it from starting..any thoughts on this situation? again thank you for helping me i cant believe i didnt turn the key on all the way and test them before comming to this forum but i bet i will need help on a few other things before she is on the road. so again im wondering how to access the battery positive cable fuse and any info on that situation. also my passenger seat wont move at all and my driver window wont roll down but i hear the motor working in that door so i bought a new window regulator which should be here today and ill throw that in after work. so right now im dealing with a crank no start issue. your wisdom is valued thanks again!!


----------



## Ridin'Dirty (Apr 13, 2017)

Excellent! That's great to hear that my suggestion helped on this project. If I could offer a couple more suggestions: make good use of the information available at "https://www.newtis.info/tisv2/a/en/" and "https://www.realoem.com/bmw/enUS/select". By entering the last seven digits of the cars' VIN, both sites will give you specific information pertaining to your car. You'll also get more eyes looking at and more helpful suggestions by posting your questions on the 3 Series & 4 Series forum (https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=98). Hang in there - you'll certainly know your car inside and out when this project is finished. :thumbup:


----------



## garthalgar (Jun 6, 2019)

thanks for the tips Ridin'Dirty your the man! i wasnt sure of the right place to post my question because theres alot of different categories. newtis and realoem sound like useful tools to have in sticky situations so im going to check them out tomorrow and punch in my vin to get some specific info on my poor girl. got out of work and the sun was already down today so i cant wait to wake up in the morning and start my quest for knowledge!! also going to throw in a window regulator and some some trim that was at the p.o. box today (now that i know my fuse box is fine) lol.. like i said ol buddy your tips were just what i needed and you saved me alot of heartache, thanks a bunch!! 

-garthalgar


----------



## Ridin'Dirty (Apr 13, 2017)

You're most welcome. I usually jump in when I see a question posted with many views but with no suggestions. These machines confuse me just as much as they will, at times, you. The beauty is that you are gaining knowledge and getting some real hands-on experience on a project that many would just walk away from. Best of luck :thumbup: ...we're all in this together.


----------

